# 370z or Porche Boxter?



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

my mid life crises is depening


----------



## jaymz247 (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't want to complicate things but Nissian GTR  but the 370z over the Boxter, just more manly:thumb:


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

370z the boxter is the poor mans porche


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

Out of those 2 I'd go for the 370z much better looking car IMO.

I've just got a new Jag XF, my EARLY mid life crises as I'm 28 lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Audi TTS


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

E92 M3. Proper car not a hairdressers motor!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BONE said:


> nice car but too small. You need the s5 in your life


That's why I want one, can't fit the kids in lol


----------



## S_Soldier (Jun 25, 2008)

BONE said:


> nice car but too small. You need the s5 in your life


RS5, surely? S5 is a little common and tame by comparison.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

370z...boxter just looks gay imo


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

370 without a doubt ...just wish they had more seats so i could justify one myself !


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

ford ka with neons


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

If its the newest Boxter, definitely go for the Porsche, from all accounts it's the best driving car of that selection

Go drive them and decide, that's the best bit!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

370z ALL DAY LONG!


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

No ****


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

surely can only be answered by someone who has had both?


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> 370z ALL DAY LONG!


It's too heavy and will depreciate like a stone


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

370z all day long


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

boxter, its a porsche at the end of the day

better than an old datsun:laugh:


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Porsche,

Its hold its value, the Nissan will depreciate like a bugger.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

A-BOMB said:


> 370z the boxter is the poor mans porche


I hate when people say this, have you ever drove one? Why is it a poor mans Porche? The 2 iv drove have both been great cars to drive and really good build quality (from the 20 mins or so i spent in them  )

http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/boxster/boxster/


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Porsche servicing, Porsche prices...


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

boxsters are gay, 370Z No question!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

rich-k- said:


> boxsters are gay, 370Z No question!!


Now this should be good. What car do you drive Rich?


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

Nissan Skyline R33 Gts-t


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

heres the picture of the boxter eater


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

jaycue2u said:


> I hate when people say this, have you ever drove one? Why is it a poor mans Porche? The 2 iv drove have both been great cars to drive and really good build quality (from the 20 mins or so i spent in them  )
> 
> http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/boxster/boxster/


would love to drive one not saying there a bad car just if you buy a porche you should buy a 911.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

360,370,370,370,370,370,370!!!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

rich-k- said:


> heres the picture of the boxter eater


Glad i didnt pull the picsornogts


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> I hate when people say this, have you ever drove one? Why is it a poor mans Porche? The 2 iv drove have both been great cars to drive and really good build quality (from the 20 mins or so i spent in them  )
> 
> http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/boxster/boxster/


x2.

I have a 986 boxster S; just a BRILLIANT drive, ok mine is not standard (headers, tarret engineering (USA) GT3 control arms, aluminium bushes etc) as it sees quite a few track days- with my wife at the wheel. Around town she chooses to drive this car (I tend to either drive the range rover, or the Exige S which she hates, as its even more modified/track focused with spherical rod ends etc).

I have driven my good mates 370, and its a nice thing, but a 987 or now the new boxster are outstanding- could be the first new car I'll purchase since the Exige S..



cudsyaj said:


> Porsche servicing, Porsche prices...


As for porsche parts- brake pads and discs are not cheaper for the Z- as they are brembo (Italian) which are not as cheap as usual nissan bits.. the porsche on the other hand you will find, has parts (such as wheel bearings) whcih are actually the same as some Audi's etc (Audi supplied the gearbox for even the first model boxster) and their are loads of specialists who do much better prices than main dealers if you dont do your own spannering (I do- I use pitstart garage in acton where they hire you a hoist and hand tools etc).


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

A-BOMB said:


> would love to drive one not saying there a bad car just if you buy a porche you should buy a 911.


actually boxster spyder and caymen handle better than 911s..


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> x2.
> 
> I have a 986 boxster S; just a BRILLIANT drive, ok mine is not standard (headers, tarret engineering (USA) GT3 control arms, aluminium bushes etc) as it sees quite a few track days- with my wife at the wheel. Around town she chooses to drive this car (I tend to either drive the range rover, or the Exige S which she hates, as its even more modified/track focused with spherical rod ends etc).


 :wub: Exige :wub:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

A-BOMB said:


> 370z the boxter is the poor mans porche


yes this

370z for sure- over boxter anyway


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I picked a 350z over an older 2002 boxter/2001 m3/2002 s2000/monaro/2004 tt

The 350z was far more raw and fun to drive. The engine roars too. The only thing imo the Boxter (depending on age) will have over a 370z is more grip and better mpg. And a badge. 370Z for me if it's anything like the 350 will be far more fun. The only things that come close in the price bracket (up to 20k second hand would be an m3 for fun.) Even the old carreras are lacking a fun factor that a Z has altho are much better looking outside. S2000s are a good laugh bit you'll get bored redlining to get anywhere and trying to keep one sideways with the lack of torque can be hard. Only thing with m3 would be costs if things went wrong and the higher cost to buy didn't warrant the fun it would have given.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

A-BOMB said:


> 370z the boxter is the poor mans porche


A poor mans 911.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Neither tbh. :smartass:


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

just buy a range rover!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm looking at the porche cayanne and 911 too...the boxter is actually fast as fook......i'd never get a BMW, I hate them and usually if there is a pr**k in a car i have a run in with - its a black bmw (usually with a podgey wanna be turd in it)


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i'm looking at the porche cayanne and 911 too...the boxter is actually fast as fook......i'd never get a BMW, I hate them and usually if there is a pr**k in a car i have a run in with - its a black bmw (usually with a podgey wanna be turd in it)


id have a range rover over the cayanne


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big steve said:


> id have a range rover over the cayanne


sorry I meant the Cayman....I would never have another truck - they are [email protected] lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> actually boxster spyder and caymen handle better than 911s..


shows you some peoples lack of info - the boxter is a better car than a lot of more expensive porches and other marques - they stick like sh1t to the road and go like fuk

- - - Updated - - -

my other plan is to get a low mileage mint 350 (available for 6 grand) and a more sedate plodder for work


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

996 turbo or cayman S. 350 and 370 are both nice cars and sound great.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

996 with the gt3 aero kit looks mint to me too


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> actually boxster spyder and caymen handle better than 911s..


I agree with this - I've drive all three by the way. I work as an automotive engineer.

The Cayman really is the business in my opinion.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Them nissans depreciate like fcuk, u can pick up the old 350z for £4500 for a 9 year old one. whereas the boxsters at that price range are 15 years old. I know 370z is a different car but just to put it into perspective.

Personally if i were to go for that kind of car, i would look into the honda s2000, they would give both a run for their money imo


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

The transmissione of the old 350Z were it's weak point - I hope they've sorted it out for the 370Z.

Porsches are just quality cars though. One of my best mates has an old 1980 Porsche 911 Turbo, with the old 3.0 engine. The car is absolutely wild - really tail heavy with alot of turbo lag. These characteristics are dangerous for a non-expert driver, because the danger is that you apply power before a curve and then the turbo comes on when you're in curve (i.e. later than you wanted) and then the back flips out. But - these things just make the car more fun in my book! The later incarnations of the 911 Turbo really tamed these characteristics and now they are much more driveable even by non-expert drivers.

Good call by Aus on the Exige - Lotus consistently produce superb track cars. I would say that they are generally completely unsuitable for road use, but on track they feel like go-karts. So light and manoeuverable. Normally not massively powerful, but they always feel incredibly quick just due to the light weight. On track they can often match far more powerful and expensive Italian sports cars - normally much quicker in curves but they lose a bit on straights.

Real problem with Lotus is that build quality is fairly s.hite. They just feel like they've been thrown together.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

theres a guy at my work uses an Elise EVERY day lol year round...he loves it


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

porsche all the way there is a reason nissans are cheap - they dont have anywhere near the same build quality!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

tonyc74 said:


> porsche all the way there is a reason nissans are cheap - they dont have anywhere near the same build quality!


i was really after a nissin until i was talking to my boss about it - he's a total petrol head and he said for the money, much the same as you...i could get into a porsche...rag the @rse off it for 2 years and sell it on without much depreciation - which is why i am swayed


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm going to have to wait til spring now if i can...or i'll be through wet icey cow sh1t and on my roof in a field lol


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> i was really after a nissin until i was talking to my boss about it - he's a total petrol head and he said for the money, much the same as you...i could get into a porsche...rag the @rse off it for 2 years and sell it on without much depreciation - which is why i am swayed


i looked at 350s a while back and even after a few years they looked really tatty - honest i was shocked at how badly worn they look

i just got shot of my nissan quashquai after 3 years and replaced it with a 3 year old bmw - the bwm looks brand new compared to how the nissan looked !


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Boxster every time . People can say its a poor man's porsche but its still a porsche isn't it, and a 370 is still a Nissan. I know naff all about cars but anyone I saw in a 370 I would assume stole it or is a doorman who got lucky on a scratch card and fancied something that looked a bit 'ard.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

just get a scooby .... they are tons of fun.

my mate has a 350z thats been tuned like **** , it sounds incredible and goes like **** !!

Ricers win


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BatemanLondon said:


> just get a scooby .... they are tons of fun.
> 
> my mate has a 350z thats been tuned like **** , it sounds incredible and goes like **** !!
> 
> Ricers win


yeah and i'll put some blue strip lights under it, baseball cap on backwards and buy a pit bull for the full ensemble lol


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I hate people that say a Boxster is a poor mans Porsche! The Boxster is a fantastic mid engine sports car in it's own right. Why don't people say a 3 series is a poor mans BMW or C Class is a poor man Mercedes or an A3 is a poor mans Audi?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nickthegreek said:


> I hate people that say a Boxster is a poor mans Porsche! The Boxster is a fantastic mid engine sports car in it's own right. Why don't people say a 3 series is a poor mans BMW or C Class is a poor man Mercedes or an A3 is a poor mans Audi?


people love repeating banal sh1te cause it saves them having to actually "KNOW" anything lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> people love repeating banal sh1te cause it saves them having to actually "KNOW" anything lol


Lol that is very very true!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Honda S2000

But then again if I had the money I'd buy an old '69 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray or '67 Camaro SS.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

latest boxster is meant to be the best porsche ever


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

rich-k- said:


> heres the picture of the boxter eater


I think that is perhaps the ugliest car I have ever seen.

I'd rather have something slower but beautiful from all angles with clean elegant lines than something that looks like a shoebox on wheels!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I think that is perhaps the ugliest car I have ever seen.
> 
> I'd rather have something slower but beautiful from all angles with clean elegant lines than something that looks like a shoebox on wheels!


I wouldn't say it was ugly but if I was gonna spend money on a car it certainly wouldn't be an ageing skyline. Fair enough it might be faster than a Porsche but I can tell you no skyline is gonna look better or pull woman over a Porsche.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

exactly....i open my Merlot with a fine balaced bottle opener then i savour the aromatic vapour before sipping and enjoying its flavours....i dont boot the fuking head off it and glug it with shards of glass - fuking philistines pmsl


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

What about a Hyundai coupe :rolleye:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

370...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> What about a Hyundai coupe :rolleye:


yes yes thanks for that...now fuk off lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Havent read the whole thread but lets face it, you'd rather tell people you have a Porsche than a Nissan.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> I wouldn't say it was ugly but if I was gonna spend money on a car it certainly wouldn't be an ageing skyline. Fair enough it might be faster than a Porsche but I can tell you no skyline is gonna look better or pull woman over a Porsche.


Do cars pull women?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> yes yes thanks for that...now fuk off lol


What? U can pick them up for a handful of paperclips and a half empty pack of old holburn!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nissan micra all day..


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> What? U can pick them up for a handful of paperclips and a half empty pack of old holburn!


lol...tbf, they probaby aint half sluggish either but i want something that goes with an open shirt, chest wig and [email protected] HAVING A MID LIFE CRISIS!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

luther1 said:


> Do cars pull women?


The pull trailers ideally but you know what I mean.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

XRichHx said:


> The pull trailers ideally but you know what I mean.


I've had some fcuking lairy cars and have a pretty good car now and I have never pulled a woman with my car. If you take a bird out in a nice car then it's a bonus but how the fcuk will a bird know what car you drive unless you tell them. And if they only want you for your car then they're not worth having.

Going to go for a drive now around my local spar car park and see if any chicks dive onto my bonnet


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

luther1 said:


> I've had some fcuking lairy cars and have a pretty good car now and I have never pulled a woman with my car. If you take a bird out in a nice car then it's a bonus but how the fcuk will a bird know what car you drive unless you tell them. And if they only want you for your car then they're not worth having.
> 
> Going to go for a drive now around my local spar car park and see if any chicks dive onto my bonnet


to be fair you're such a skinny pot bellied cnut - you'd struggle to pull a bird in the fuking space shuttle you helmet lmao


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Neither cars are slow.. so people saying arrrrrr but the 370z blah blah power to weight blah blah... doesnt matter, your not a compettive racer on the public roads, you look like a fagg0t racing around in your jap box, no woman is going to care about bhp etc (attracting woman seems to be a theme in this thread) shes just going to see it as a nissan.

Uriel, go for the porsche!!



















beaut


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Uriel said:


> to be fair you're such a skinny pot bellied cnut - you'd struggle to pull a bird in the fuking space shuttle you helmet lmao


To answer you original question U,keep what you've already got and knock a bit off your mortgage. I reckon my cars lost 40k, just for the sake of my ego. Never again


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

That's a new shape one and with a few extras will cost over 50k. Two different cars and two different prices. A lot depends on Uriels budget and at 45 I shouldn't imagine the fat Scottish Cnut gives a sh!t about what he looks like on it



















beaut


----------



## R20B (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

thats what im talking about


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> View attachment 96828
> 
> 
> thats what im talking about


shouldn't a young fit Hoff be driving that lmao


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

your not that old mate.... :whistling:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> your not that old mate.... :whistling:


you horrible sh1thouse lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i think my mid life crisis will involve some form of 2 litre fast in a straight line motorbike! Triumph rocket or something like that!! Old men can go fast in a straight line


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Get an M3


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

luther1 said:


> I've had some fcuking lairy cars and have a pretty good car now and I have never pulled a woman with my car. If you take a bird out in a nice car then it's a bonus but how the fcuk will a bird know what car you drive unless you tell them. And if they only want you for your car then they're not worth having.
> 
> Going to go for a drive now around my local spar car park and see if any chicks dive onto my bonnet


A thousand apologies for stating my opinion dear sir.

Cars help get girls the same way muscle does if you don't understand where I'm coming from then don't worry, maybe you will some day.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Not a Porsche... go for the 370z.

But then, I'm a girl and know nothing


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Not a Porsche... *go for the 370z.*
> 
> But then, I'm a girl and know nothing


clearly


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Matt 1 said:


> clearly


Porsches are for girls.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Porsches are for girls.


yes, yes there are

but if you want to attract boys, get the 370z


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tbf,that new boxster is a stunning looking car


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Tbf,that new boxster is a stunning looking car


still a hair dressers car though


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> still a hair dressers car though


yep, if you cut the queens pubes, otherwise Im not sure how many 17year old girls could afford it


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jaycue2u said:


> :wub: Exige :wub:


just for you mate: how I take my exige to track days when I'm serious:



when I'm working on it... going for 345hp with ECU/injectors/new chargecooler system... and with an added 150hp Nitrous shot... still a work in progress:



and partially back together (still working on it):


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

aussie are you minted by any chance


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

jake87 said:


> aussie are you minted by any chance


where would u get that idea rofl


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jake87 said:


> aussie are you minted by any chance


hardly... If I was, I wouldnt do my own spannering on my cars..

Its relative though; I do work in investment banking, so actually I should have better cars, and I did, before a very expensive divorce (where i the relationship was over in 2007, but the property settlement didnt actually settle until 2009- and even that was when I just gave up as I had spent £140k on lawyers and still had at least a year in litigation to go owing to the fact there was a family business that was very successful). As I've posted on another thread/poll, I'm poorer now (compared to before MUCH poorer) but, I've had 5 fantastic years with the perfect partner (my new wife in my AVI).


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

get a porsche cayman i bought mine early this year


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> hardly... If I was, I wouldnt do my own spannering on my cars..


i dont know about that, when it comes to modifiying cars theres nothing better than doing it yourself especially the feeling you get when you start it up and it works


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big vin said:


> get a porsche cayman i bought mine early this year
> 
> View attachment 96868
> View attachment 96869
> View attachment 96870


this issue of car magazine:

http://issuu.com/sjharrison13/docs/carmay2?mode=window&backgroundColor=%23222222

said on page 67 that "not only is the caymen the best car Porsche makes, but it'll be the best car you ever buy"


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

jake87 said:


> i dont know about that, when it comes to modifiying cars theres nothing better than doing it yourself especially the feeling you get when you start it up and it works


true for modifying, but not for changing my water pump and thermostat on my range rover which is next on my to do list.. would be much happier if I could just pay someone, but the parts are cheap, and the labour is not... better to save the ££ and spend it on AAS :devil2:


----------



## rich-k- (Sep 18, 2012)

Nissan dont have anywhere near the same build quality as porsche? iv worked in garages since i was 16 and im fully qualified paint sprayer we have porsches in all the time for RUST, they are like mercedes rust all the time, the wheels are a bag of ****e too corrode within a few years, if you get the polished faced wheels then they will corrode no matter what! rarely get nissans in, ,maybe the odd micra that a granny has smashed into a wall or smething like that, My boss bought a Porsche with 55k thousand miles on the engine from a main dealer, engine started tapping and knocking, sent it away to porsche 2 months later it comes back, driving 20 mins down the road the engine mount snaps off the road again! every nissan we have ever owned in my family not a problem with them at all! just because a car is exspensive dont mean its bullet proof cos beleive me there really not.

As for my shoe box on wheels, its only got 54k on the engine, not a dint on it, 400bhp and a quater of the price of the boxster, its been magazine featured and beleive me it has no problem attracting women hahaha


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

rich-k- said:


> Nissan dont have anywhere near the same build quality as porsche? iv worked in garages since i was 16 and im fully qualified paint sprayer we have porsches in all the time for RUST, they are like mercedes rust all the time, the wheels are a bag of ****e too corrode within a few years, if you get the polished faced wheels then they will corrode no matter what! rarely get nissans in, ,maybe the odd micra that a granny has smashed into a wall or smething like that, My boss bought a Porsche with 55k thousand miles on the engine from a main dealer, engine started tapping and knocking, sent it away to porsche 2 months later it comes back, driving 20 mins down the road the engine mount snaps off the road again! every nissan we have ever owned in my family not a problem with them at all! just because a car is exspensive dont mean its bullet proof cos beleive me there really not.
> 
> As for my shoe box on wheels, its only got 54k on the engine, not a dint on it, 400bhp and a quater of the price of the boxster, its been magazine featured and beleive me it has no problem attracting women hahaha


still gonna look like a rice-bwoy haha just kidding man

jap cars are VERY reliable lets face it

still id have the beautiful understated porka over a quick nissan any day (if i could afford either!)


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

tbh though cars are nice but for a fast car you have to shell out alot and I kinda think it isnt worth it. but you could have a insane more fun motorbike for alot less (but run the possibility of death makes it more fun i say!)


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

imo boxsters are terrrible looking cars....911's are 100x better.


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would go for the 370z personally the only porsche id go for is either 996/997 911 turbo

boxster is for girls/hairdressers only lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Boxster for me


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

The poor mans porsche all started from clarkson on top gear,its funny how the people that normally say this are the ones driving a corsa or focus etc.

You can pick them up under 10k yes but it costs alot to run it,service it,maintenance and insurance so its hardly a poor mans car..

Oh by the way i brought one today


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Japanese cars all the way , nissan 370z or u could just get a scooby or a skyline


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> Japanese cars all the way , nissan 370z or u could just get a scooby or a skyline


quick off the mark there.....


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ask Flinty for a rip on his 'Busa...that'll put an end to this nonce talk of 'which car is less girly looking?'


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Guna have to say porshe because it's a porshe 370z is just a Nissan apart from gtr I dont rate them


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Little stu said:


> Guna have to say porshe because it's a porshe 370z is just a Nissan apart from gtr I dont rate them


Supercar performance from a car a fraction of the price of most supercars and arguably far more reliable? You don't rate that? You must be filthy with cash ya?


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

Toyota supra single turbo


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

welshbuddy said:


> Toyota supra single turbo


Mate imp'd one from Japan a coupla yrs ago...couldnt get rid of his scooby quick enough after getting the Supra.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

An ol morris minor is a bit of you ol mate... Estate ofcourse!!


----------

